#  > 【煦風草原】 生活分享區 >  > 活動企劃部 >  > [聚會] 跨年萬歲聯誼活動!GO!!

## 若葉

所以就是聯誼活動(喂)
要報名的人當然就是在本篇回應囉!!

這篇起義於這一篇文章~

那麼 就是拱我上去了(喂)

地點在市政府捷運站查詢台(有詢問人員在為準)

時間是下午十點半

個人資金下限為400元新台幣

中南部的朋友們，請自行分配帶往北上。
帶隊的人要留個通信設備給我@@，比較好連絡。

那麼，剩下的要請大家讀這篇我發的文章

為了確定集合人數，請在12/31 AM9:00前發文通知報名。

那我們就先為了跨年而努力吧!!

----------


## 那岐

可能若有自己的考量，不然我會建議大家吃晚餐開始就在一起喔。

本篇我就先置頂了。

----------


## 若葉

那麼~是要當天大家玩亂入吼~?

就這樣決定吧，當天大家亂入，十點半沒來也沒通知我的，就不等了喔˙3˙

----------

